# HK VP9 - 10rd or 17rd?



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Looking to add a VP9 to my small but growing collection. Looks like magazine capacity options are 10-rd and 17-rd. From the images I’ve seen online on various sites, seems like the grip size is the same, even though a big difference in capacity. What gives? Why would someone buy the 10-rd version?

Also, not sure if I’d opt for the paddle-style mag release or the VP9-B which has a tradition push button release? The version B is more analogus to my other pistols. But the paddles are pretty unique. 

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 10 round version is for states that require handgun mags to not have more than 10 rounds. Many guns come in both versions for that reason.

It is a legal issue.

I like the paddles on various guns. I use my trigger finger to drop the mags. I used to be heavily into Walther P99s, so I am used to them. I have an HK P2000 right now. And, I've previously had a VP9 and many other HKs over the years.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Looking to add a VP9 to my small but growing collection. Looks like magazine capacity options are 10-rd and 17-rd. From the images I’ve seen online on various sites, seems like the grip size is the same, even though a big difference in capacity. What gives? Why would someone buy the 10-rd version?
> 
> Also, not sure if I’d opt for the paddle-style mag release or the VP9-B which has a tradition push button release? The version B is more analogus to my other pistols. But the paddles are pretty unique.
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?


You made a wise decision on the VP9. It's one of if not thee best polymer framed 9mm pistols on the market today. I say that as I have a variety of other polymer framed pistols, all great guns but they're no HK. I just wish that they made a VP45 or better yet a VP45 SK. Myself I find the paddle style release easier to manipulate than the push button style. I've found that with the paddle style release that there's less of a chance of it accidentally disengaging due to body movement while carrying the gun. Unlike a push button release that can get pushed in while being pressed against your body. Especially while getting in and out of a vehicle. Yeah, I've had that happen.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. 
Desertman…where do you get your trigger upgrades?

Jon


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> Desertman…where do you get your trigger upgrades?
> 
> Jon


I used Lobos triggers. Lobos Industries Home and a Lazy Wolf trigger on the VP9 Long Slide. Lazy Wolf VP Series Trigger - Red - C1- Curved - HKPARTS I've since changed that one out too for a Lobos trigger. I liked the overall fit, finish, look and feel of the Lobos trigger better. Not only that but they're about $60 cheaper than the Lazy Wolf trigger. However the Lazy Wolf trigger has an adjustable over travel stop and the Lobos trigger does not. If that's important to you. It's not for me. I also added push button slide plate covers to all of my VP's and Glocks which makes removal of the striker assembly for routine cleaning and maintenance a one hand operation. Quick Detach Slide Plate - Hex Button - VP9, VP9SK, VP40 - HKPARTS

Not that there's anything wrong with the stock triggers. I just don't like polymer triggers on any gun. If they're available I always swap them out for an all metal one. Below is a close up of the Lobos trigger on my HK VP9 SK. If you're not familiar working on guns you should have someone install the triggers for you. If you decide to do it yourself you'll also need a pair of needle nose pliers that have a groove hollowed out on the end to hold the trigger return spring along with the proper sized roll pin punches. Trigger Return Spring Tool For All HK Pistols - HKPARTS The pin that holds the locking block can be a pain in the ass to remove. It only goes in one way and is pushed out from the inside of the locking block and out the left side of the frame. It's that little flat pin right below the slide stop to the right of the letters GmbH. Of course these guns are good to go straight outta' the box and you really don't have to do anything to them. But I just can't leave things well enough alone, especially when there are some really nice aftermarket parts available for them. Not only that but I've gotta' know how to completely disassemble/reassemble every gun that I own.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> The 10 round version is for states that require handgun mags to not have more than 10 rounds. Many guns come in both versions for that reason.
> 
> It is a legal issue.
> 
> I like the paddles on various guns. I use my trigger finger to drop the mags. I used to be heavily into Walther P99s, so I am used to them. I have an HK P2000 right now. And, I've previously had a VP9 and many other HKs over the years.


Yeah, I must be strange like you...I kind of like the paddle mag release.


----------

